# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] District 9

## DavidDeTroyes

Hello les amis,

Aujourd'hui, je viens vous parler de District 9 que j'ai vu hier soir avec 2 autres copains.  ::D: 

Je vais vous parler de l'histoire en dtail car j'ai peur de vous spoiler violemment. En gros c'est l'histoire d'extraterrestres venu sur Terre il y a 20 ans et qui sont dans l'incapacit de repartir sur leur plante. En attendant qu'ils trouvent un moyen, les Hommes les ont isol dans une sorte de ghetto depuis.  ::?: 

Ca se passe en Afrique du sud et les extraterrestres sont traits comme des races infrieures, vous avez fait la corrlation ? Moi aussi et c'est a qui est fort dans ce film. Outre le cot science-fiction, le film est une grosse tirade contre l'apartheid et la manire de filmer (comme si c'tait un reportage) rajoute beaucoup au cot "raliste".

Vous l'aurez compris, j'ai ador. C'est frais (y'as pas de hros ni de mchants, les personnages sont humains), c'est dramatique (les inhumains ne sont pas ceux qu'on croit) et c'est profond (la traite des noirs en Afrique du sud voir dans le monde). Une claque.  ::aie:: 

Je vais toujours voir mes films avec au moins un pote, histoire d'avoir une vision autre de la mienne. Mes deux potes ont dtest (et deux autres m'avaient dj prvenu de pas y aller pour pas perdre de fric). Leurs motifs ? Camera trop rapide, vision de l'anatomie extraterrestres humoristique peut tre (et pourquoi ne seraient ils pas presque comme nous ?), une ou deux invraisemblance scnaristique... Ils ne savent pas vraiment mais ils savent qu'ils n'ont pas aims. Bref, j'avais dj vcu a lors de la vision de Watchmen... Ce sont des films qu'il faut abord avec le 2me niveau et tent de comprendre la vision du ralisateur. Sinon, bug.  ::calim2:: 

En tous cas, moi, je vous le conseille. N'y allez pas avec des enfants, c'est lgrement crade  des moments. De toutes faons, c'est bien mieux que Ultimate Game (message personnel).  ::mrgreen::

----------


## alexrtz

Perso je trouve  que ce film est une immense bouse :
- dbilits scnaristiques ( ce niveau j'ose mme plus appeler a des invraisemblances)
- tentative rate d'utiliser l'Apartheid, soit-disant pour apporter une dimension suprieure au film, un message, toussa (en fait c'tait surtout utile pour essayer de donner une raison d'tre  ce film)
- aucune originalit
- personnages insipides

J'ai d aller voir La bachelire aprs pour relever un peu le niveau :/

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Voila. C'est exactement ce qu'on pens mes potes...  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Voila. C'est exactement ce qu'on pens mes potes...


Si a peut te rassurer, j'ai un colllgue qui a la mme vision que toi sur le film  ::P:  (en mme temps, c'est un rouquin  ::aie::  )

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Je rejoins l'avis de DavidDeTroyes en ce qui concerne ce film j'ai vraiment bien aim aussi...
j'ai juste pas compris comment cela se faisait que les humains et les extras-terrestres se comprennent alors qu'ils parlent chacun leur langue mais c'est pas grave...
ensuite j'ai aussi remarqu que les extra-terrestres semblent tre inspir du Dr Zoidberg de Futurama....

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Si a peut te rassurer, j'ai un colllgue qui a la mme vision que toi sur le film  (en mme temps, c'est un rouquin  )


Tu veux dire que c'est un film pour rouquin ? Ceci explique cela !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Je rejoins l'avis de DavidDeTroyes en ce qui concerne ce film j'ai vraiment bien aim aussi...
> j'ai juste pas compris comment cela se faisait que les humains et les extras-terrestres se comprennent alors qu'ils parlent chacun leur langue mais c'est pas grave...
> ensuite j'ai aussi remarqu que les extra-terrestres semblent tre inspir du Dr Zoidberg de Futurama....


Ah oui j'avais pas vu. Exact. Pour ce qui est du langage, je pense que les humains comprennent mais ne peuvent pas le parler car ils n'ont surement pas les cordes vocales pour et pareil pour les E.T.

----------


## chaplin

D'ailleurs, il est question de copulation entre espce, ce qu'on pourrait appeler la zoophilie, encore faut-il voir de quelle ct on prend le problme ::mrgreen:: . 

Mais aprs rflexion, on constate une coopration entre les deux espces par le biais du commerce et que privs de la technologie, les individus (quelque soit l'espce) sont assez primaires dans leur fonctionnement: sexe, argent, arme. 

Si, ce qui est rigolo, c'est que la principale raison du traffic c'est la bouffe pour chat  ::mouarf:: , parce qu'au fond sans nourriture, difficile de survivre.

----------


## rad_hass

Je serai plus d'accord avec rurouni alex sur le font ... Mais j'ai trouv le film sympa qd mme ...

La tentative de corrlation comme tu le dis  l'apartheid est soit "seulement" pour donner un ct raliste au style documentaire, soit d'un maladroit effroyable ... Ce film ne peut soutenir aucune cause, ni aucune valeur mdr ... Pour moi c'est un film de science fiction presque comique, avec des incohrence et des imperfection scnaristique, mais tout de mme assez bien distrayant ...

----------


## granquet

j'ai bien aime ce film.
je n'irais pas jusqu'a le defendre bec et ongles, c'est sur.
en bref:

film que j'ai trouve raliste, sans hero a la "bruce willis" (ou pas mal d'autres faites votre choix).
le personnage central est plutt attachant, on ne retrouve chez lui quasiment que des dfauts (le looser de base)  ::aie:: 

l'ambiance bidon ville du district 9 est bien russi.

sans relier le film a l'apartheid, la xnophobie envers les aliens qui sont traites comme de la vermine font appels a pas mal de cas concrets passe/prsent.

breffe ... 7/10 ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> j'ai bien aime ce film.
> je n'irais pas jusqu'a le defendre bec et ongles, c'est sur.
> en bref:
> 
> film que j'ai trouve raliste, sans hero a la "bruce willis" (ou pas mal d'autres faites votre choix).
> le personnage central est plutt attachant, on ne retrouve chez lui quasiment que des dfauts (le looser de base) 
> 
> l'ambiance bidon ville du district 9 est bien russi.
> 
> ...


Tu sait que toi plus moi, on a retrouv les deux seules personnes qui ont aim ce film !  ::aie::

----------


## granquet

> Tu sait que toi plus moi, on a retrouv les deux seules personnes qui ont aim ce film !


meme pas vrai ! on est au moins 5  ::aie:: 
et en plus j'ai des preuves  ::mrgreen:: 




> j'ai vraiment bien aim aussi...





> j'ai trouv le film sympa qd mme ...





> Si a peut te rassurer, j'ai un colllgue qui a la mme vision que toi sur le film

----------


## gorgonite

perso j'ai trouv gnial... mais il est clair qu'il peut pousser  s'interroger, ou alors  mpriser par incomprhension  ::mouarf::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Tu sait que toi plus moi, on a retrouv les deux seules personnes qui ont aim ce film !


Que nenni !  ::mrgreen::  J'ai beaucoup aim aussi. Et le truc est qu'on voit ce genre de choses dans le monde douillet o tout le monde, y est beau, tout le monde, y est gentil qu'est le ntre. Les exemples  la pelle si vraiment quelqu'un ne les voit pas  :;):

----------


## nosferapti

et de 7 avec moi  ::D:  enfin un vrai film de science-fiction et pas fantastique
ce qui m'a beaucoup plus dans ce film c'est qu'il montre la faon dont les humains s'organisent rapidement pour exploiter les gentils extraterrestres qui voulaient juste un coup de main pour rentrer chez eux

----------


## GanYoshi

Personnellement j'ai pas du tout aim ce film. 

Niveau scnario : 
- En gros c'est l'histoire de gentils extraterrestres venu sur Terre il y a 20 ans et qui sont dans l'incapacit de repartir sur leur plante. En attendant qu'ils trouvent un moyen, les mchants hommes les ont isol dans une sorte de ghetto depuis.
- Comme par hasard on a des extraterrestres gentils et des humains mchants.
- Comme par hasard, le "hros" doit fuir les mchants services secrets qui veulent se servir de lui pour prendre les armes des gentils extraterrestres.
- Le film est super long  dmarrer. 
- Un moment, le hros est prs  abandonner son ami extraterrestre pour redevenir humain, mais en fait, il se rend compte qu'il a t mchant, donc aprs il veux mourir pour le sauver... 

Niveau action : 
- Toutes les scnes d'actions sont dans la bande annonce. 

Bref, pour moi tout est catapult dans ce film, c'est trop caricatural. Si encore il y avait du vrai second degrs a aurait pu tre drle.
Mais bon on s'ennuie pas non plus beaucoup pendant le film.

----------


## deadalnix

> Tu sait que toi plus moi, on a retrouv les deux seules personnes qui ont aim ce film !


Tu en as une troisime ici  ::D: 

J'ai trouv que ce film, sans tre parfait rinventait bien le film d'alien.

Herve-Loiret > Je suis pas sur que les ET soient gentils. Ils veulent surtout rentrez chez eux. En fait, je crois qu'ils n'ont surtout rien  carrer de nous.

Le hros ne fuit pas les services secret, mais la boite en charge du district 9 (la gestion  t privatise, la boite veux exploiter les techno ET). De plus, l'utilisation du terme hros est douteuse : c'est surtout un pauvre type qui ne pense qu'a lui.

Et non, il ne veux pas mourir. Par contre, il se rend compte qu'il n'arrivera  rien sans cooprer. Et que, malgr le fait qu'il soit traqu par les "mchants" il a en fait le mme comportement qu'eux, juste des intrts diffrents.

Bref, j'ai surtout l'impression que tu n'as pas comprit le film.

nosferapti > A priori les ET ne veulent pas de coup de main. C'est les conditions dans lesquels on les as mis qui les empchent de rparer leur vaisseau.

Il y a quelque chose d'ironique : les humain en ont peur et veulent s'en dbarrasser, les ET aussi veulent s'arracher, mais on n'est pas prt  leur donner les libert ncessaire pour qu'un solution arrangeant tout le monde soit mise en place.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Le hros ne fuit pas les services secret, mais la boite en charge du district 9 (la gestion  t privatise, la boite veux exploiter les techno ET). De plus, l'utilisation du terme hros est douteuse : c'est surtout un pauvre type qui ne pense qu'a lui.


Le personnage principal du film si tu prfre. 




> Et non, il ne veux pas mourir. Par contre, il se rend compte qu'il n'arrivera  rien sans cooprer. Et que, malgr le fait qu'il soit traqu par les "mchants" il a en fait le mme comportement qu'eux, juste des intrts diffrents.


Oui, un hros fuit les mchants humains et coopre avec les gentils extraterrestres pour tenter de s'chapper.




> Bref, j'ai surtout l'impression que tu n'as pas comprit le film.


Parce que je n'aime pas c'est srement que je n'ai pas compris, c'est spcial comme raisonnement mais bon admettons.

Bref de toutes faons chacun ces gots, le mieux c'est de le voir pour ce faire son opinion.

----------


## deadalnix

> Oui, un hros fuit les mchants humains et coopre avec les gentils extraterrestres pour tenter de s'chapper.


Oui, mais contraint et forc. Il reste le gros enfoir ne pensant qu'a sa peau. Il est trs loin du gentil humaine qui s'allie avec les gentils aliens contre les mchants. C'est juste un pauvre mec qui essaye de sauver ses fesses.

Idem pour les ET, ils ne sont pas gentils, ils veulent simplement rentrer chez eux. En fait ils s'intressent pas du tout aux humains.

bref, tu dcris un truc super manichen, alors qu'il n'en est rien, ce qui me conduit  penser que tu n'as pas comprit le film. Et a n'a rien  avoir avec le fait que tu l'ai aim ou non.

----------


## rad_hass

mdr vous avez trouv que les aliennes taient gentil ?
A part le scientifique, les autres sont reprsent comme de la vermine ...

----------


## nosferapti

> Niveau action : 
> - Toutes les scnes d'actions sont dans la bande annonce.


c'est normal c'est de la science-fiction  :;): 




> nosferapti > A priori les ET ne veulent pas de coup de main. C'est les conditions dans lesquels on les as mis qui les empchent de rparer leur vaisseau.


tout  fait d'accord, je voulais dire qu'ils ne demandent pas  s'installer, ce sont les humains qui les retiennent

----------


## MaliciaR

Je suis tres etonnee de voir qu'un film doit comporter plein de scenes d'actions pour etre qualifie de "bon"  ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

> Je suis tres etonnee de voir qu'un film doit comporter plein de scenes d'actions pour etre qualifie de "bon"


Je crois que certains s'attendaient  un film de castagne avec des aliens  la vue de la bande annonce, et pas un truc plus sociologique.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je crois que certains s'attendaient  un film de castagne avec des aliens  la vue de la bande annonce, et pas un truc plus sociologique.


Si tu a vu de la sociologie dans Distric 9 je t'invite  regarder Starship Troopers  ::lol::

----------


## MaliciaR

> Si tu a vu de la sociologie dans Distric 9 je t'invite  regarder Starship Troopers


Contrairement  ce que tu sembles penser, District 9 est en (trs) grande partie sociologique. Je n'ai pas revu Starship Troopers, mais je ne m'attendrais pas   un truc peu profond de la part de son ralisateur. Dommage hein...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Je n'ai pas revu Starship Troopers, mais je ne m'attendrais pas   un truc peu profond de la part de son ralisateur. Dommage hein...


Si tu dis que Starship Troopers peut tre  la base de rflexions sociologiques intressantes, je suis d'accord avec toi. Par contre si tu en a trouv dans District 9 je veux bien que tu les partage, peut-tre que je n'ai pas tout saisis aprs tout.

----------


## deadalnix

Je maintiens, tu as surtout l'air de ne pas avoir comprit du tout le film.

----------


## maxim_um

Moi, je maintiens qu'il y avait beaucoup de bouffe pour chats, mais pas de chat pour les manger. Maintenant, un premier "jet de rflexion sociologique" me pousse  me demander ce quil avait dans cette bouffe pour chat. ??? Pas vous? Dans la mme logique, je dirais que le film se laisse digrer, mais rien de quoi exciter les papilles, 4/10.

Dans un autre registre, si vous voulez vraiment vous faire plaisir, je vous conseille Snatch. 
a n'a rien  voir avec District9, mais dlectation garantie.

----------


## Yazoo70

Perso j'ai bien aim le film, c'est distrayant, l'insta-gib des aliens est trs bien fait, j'ai trouv les effets spciaux vraiment russis. Je ne regrette pas les quelques euros que j'ai dpens en allant voir a.
Surtout vu les navets qui sortent en ce moment au cinoche, c'tait pour moi une des bonnes affaires de cet t.

----------


## r0d

Film excellent. On peut aimer ou ne pas aimer, il est cependant irrfutable que c'est un chef d'uvre. De mme qu'on peut aimer ou ne pas aimer la 9eme symphonie ou les peintures de la chapelle Sixtine, a n'en reste pas moins des chefs-d'uvre. Il a des dfauts, certes, comme tout chef-d'uvre.

C'est un film qui sort totalement de tous les canons du genre, et du cinma en gnral, tout en restant crdible. Il marche hors des sentiers classiques du cinma moderne construits  base de manichisme, de culte de la personne et de moralisme dgoulinant. C'est un film qui propose plusieurs niveaux de lectures, qui comporte moultes subtilits et allusions bien ficeles. Il ne tombe pas dans la critique "politiquement correct" de ces de films hollywoodiens sois-disant critiques qui se contentent de surfer sur la vague d'un mouvement contestataire global naissant.

Un ovni dans le pav moderne. Et a fait d'autant plus de bien que a faisait vraiment longtemps que a n'tait pas arriv! Tellement longtemps que je n'y croyais plus, j'en tais arriv  penser qu'il tait devenu impossible de produire une uvre qui ne suive pas au millimtres les canons de l'industrie du film, dont le seul objectif est la rentabilit. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'avais envie d'crire un post  ce sujet, car ce film m'a redonn de l'espoir dans le cinma.

Je ne suis nullement tonns que nos racs de service n'aient pas aim: ce sont les mmes illres - celles qui les protgent de la vue des souffrances engendres pas les politiques qu'ils dfendent - qui les empchent de voir le contenu critique de ce film.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Film excellent. On peut aimer ou ne pas aimer, il est cependant irrfutable que c'est un chef d'uvre. De mme qu'on peut aimer ou ne pas aimer la 9eme symphonie ou les peintures de la chapelle Sixtine, a n'en reste pas moins des chefs-d'uvre. Il a des dfauts, certes, comme tout chef-d'uvre.
> 
> C'est un film qui sort totalement de tous les canons du genre, et du cinma en gnral, tout en restant crdible. Il marche hors des sentiers classiques du cinma moderne construits  base de manichisme, de culte de la personne et de moralisme dgoulinant. C'est un film qui propose plusieurs niveaux de lectures, qui comporte moultes subtilits et allusions bien ficeles. Il ne tombe pas dans la critique "politiquement correct" de ces de films hollywoodiens sois-disant critiques qui se contentent de surfer sur la vague d'un mouvement contestataire global naissant.
> 
> Un ovni dans le pav moderne. Et a fait d'autant plus de bien que a faisait vraiment longtemps que a n'tait pas arriv! Tellement longtemps que je n'y croyais plus, j'en tais arriv  penser qu'il tait devenu impossible de produire une uvre qui ne suive pas au millimtres les canons de l'industrie du film, dont le seul objectif est la rentabilit. Et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'avais envie d'crire un post  ce sujet, car ce film m'a redonn de l'espoir dans le cinma.
> 
> Je ne suis nullement tonns que nos racs de service n'aient pas aim: ce sont les mmes illres - celles qui les protgent de la vue des souffrances engendres pas les politiques qu'ils dfendent - qui les empchent de voir le contenu critique de ce film.


 ::hola::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Film excellent. On peut aimer ou ne pas aimer, il est cependant irrfutable que c'est un chef d'uvre. De mme qu'on peut aimer ou ne pas aimer la 9eme symphonie ou les peintures de la chapelle Sixtine, a n'en reste pas moins des chefs-d'uvre. Il a des dfauts, certes, comme tout chef-d'uvre.
> 
> C'est un film qui sort totalement de tous les canons du genre, et du cinma en gnral, tout en restant crdible. Il marche hors des sentiers classiques du cinma moderne construits  base de manichisme, de culte de la personne et de moralisme dgoulinant. C'est un film qui propose plusieurs niveaux de lectures, qui comporte moultes subtilits et allusions bien ficeles. Il ne tombe pas dans la critique "politiquement correct" de ces de films hollywoodiens sois-disant critiques qui se contentent de surfer sur la vague d'un mouvement contestataire global naissant.
> 
> Je ne suis nullement tonns que nos racs de service n'aient pas aim: ce sont les mmes illres - celles qui les protgent de la vue des souffrances engendres pas les politiques qu'ils dfendent - qui les empchent de voir le contenu critique de ce film.


D'ailleurs je n'attends plus qu'on m'explique quels rflexion amne ce film ou quel message il vhicule. 

Le discours litiste classique qui tente de faire croire que ceux qui n'apprcient pas les mmes choses qu'eux soit ne comprennent pas, soit n'ont pas le culture, soit n'ont pas l'ouverture d'esprit pour comprendre.

Bon aprs tout chacun ces gots, si il y en a qui trouvent ce film bon tant mieux pour eux, a doit mme tre plaisant on a pas l'impression de payer une place de cinma pour rien.

----------


## r0d

Mais non enfin... tu me fais dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. 
Mais en revanche tu me donnes raison: tu ne parviens pas  voir
-> toutes les questions poses sur l'_tranger_, et la _diffrence_ plus gnralement. C'est un classique de la science fiction, mais ce film le fait d'une faon nouvelle, et du coup la porte est diffrente.
-> la reprsentation de la multinationale (sa place, ses objectifs, son interaction avec la socit civile, son fonctionnement...)
-> la vision des mdias
-> le culte des experts et de l'expertise
-> les questions sur l'thique scientifique
...

Tu devrais aller faire un tour sur le site de la MNU  ::): 

Mais tu sais, des illres, on a en tous. Elles sont juste de factures diffrentes...

----------


## maxim_um

Il ne faut pas donner au film plus de porte qu'il n'en a. Un navet reste un navet, mais a n'empche pas que certains aiment les navets.

----------


## Lyche

> Il ne faut pas donner au film plus de porte qu'il n'en a. Un navet reste un navet, mais a n'empche pas que certains aiment les navets.


Mais c'est pas parce que 3 personnes le considrent comme un navet, que c'est un navet  :;):

----------

